# Prowell H20 what works best 1 or 2 applications?



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have been using prowell H20 the past few years on my hybrid Bermuda fields at a rate of 1 gallon a acre mixed with glyphosate before green up ln ate February here. Overall it has worked ok but I still have some issues with crabgrass and signal grass so I was thinking about trying 2 applications this year the 1st like always but using 2 quarts a acre mixed with glyphosate and then weight about a mount or so and do a 2nd application of 2 quarts a acre and see if I get better results. What has worked best for you guys using it?


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm planning on doing the same this year. I noticed good control in one of my fields until late summer then I saw weeds coming back in. So I too am going for split applications this year to extend the coverage period.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Probably do the second application right after first cutting.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I apply glyphosate in late February or early March . I then wait until late March or very early April to burn and then I apply Prowl H2O after the burn. I think waiting as late as you can just gives you a little better protection in mid Summer. I have never split applications but I do think that would be beneficial. I feel the time the Prowl is on the ground In late February and March is wasted because Summer weeds aren’t emerging then. Just my thoughts for my area In SC.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Prowl is generally going to be better splitting it up. 2 qts late feb/earlyMarch and again after first cutting is a good rule of thumb. Prowl can be erratic, to say the least. Some years it does ok, others it fails. It won't get you much past midsummer when it does work.
Timing is also dependent on temps. The last two years I have seen crabgrass up in February in bare or thin spots in the field that warm up quicker. Have to plan accordingly.


----------



## Beech_Brent (May 10, 2017)

Are any of you all planning on changing things up with the extremely mild winter that we're experiencing this year? I'm really scratching my head this year! Also, I just read an interesting article from NC State talking about the effect of high daytime temperature when making glyphosate applications to dormant bermuda. This article showed that it works best if applied when daytime high temperature was above 60 degrees Fahrenheit. I'll share the link below to the article. It is focused probably more for golf courses....but the principles should be similar for our hay fields.

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/2020/02/winter-glyphosate-applications-to-bermudagrass/


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Beech_Brent said:


> Are any of you all planning on changing things up with the extremely mild winter that we're experiencing this year? I'm really scratching my head this year! Also, I just read an interesting article from NC State talking about the effect of high daytime temperature when making glyphosate applications to dormant bermuda. This article showed that it works best if applied when daytime high temperature was above 60 degrees Fahrenheit. I'll share the link below to the article. It is focused probably more for golf courses....but the principles should be similar for our hay fields.
> 
> https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/2020/02/winter-glyphosate-applications-to-bermudagrass/


I can testify to the effectiveness of gly when temps are low. I had an experience last spring trying to zap rye in coastal. I learned to increase application rate, add surfactant and AMS in cool temps to get gly to work. Now I can't get in any fields to spray because we have had over 20" of rain since 12-1-19. Ah, the life of a hay farmer.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks guys. I am going to give the split application a try this year and see how it works out.

I found this study some good info. 
https://sites.aces.edu/group/timelyinfo/Lists/Posts/Post.aspx?ID=851


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I've been splitting the Prowl/generic applications for the last ten years or so. I have found for best control:
Burn it off over winter. I see a quicker green up. A quicker green up means being in front of it/aware If you use glyphosate.
A second pass with prowl after the first cutting. 
I don't like residue or green growth with the prowl. When I spray it, I wanna see it hit the ground, not the crop cover. If you only apply once, you'll miss the second flush of crabgrass.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Well I gave it a try this year with the split Application 2qts in Late feb and another 2qts in the beginning of April and my Bermuda field have more crab and signal grass in them then they ever have by over double or triple so not very happy. Got rain within 24 hours of both applications so not sure what happened but I don’t think I am going to do that again. May try some other type of pre next year as I have not been real happy with prowell h20 last few years especially with the cost of it.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Give Rezilon a chance next year. It is more consistent, longer lasting, and provides much better control than Prowl. 
It is going through registration in the states now and should be available late August or early September. Will only be labeled for use in warm season pasture and hayfields.



Ranger518 said:


> Well I gave it a try this year with the split Application 2qts in Late feb and another 2qts in the beginning of April and my Bermuda field have more crab and signal grass in them then they ever have by over double or triple so not very happy. Got rain within 24 hours of both applications so not sure what happened but I don't think I am going to do that again. May try some other type of pre next year as I have not been real happy with prowell h20 last few years especially with the cost of it.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

weedman said:


> Give Rezilon a chance next year. It is more consistent, longer lasting, and provides much better control than Prowl.
> It is going through registration in the states now and should be available late August or early September. Will only be labeled for use in warm season pasture and hayfields.


Yea I saw where you posted that a few weeks ago and have done a little reading on it but not much info out there yet. If I can get my hands on some this spring I think I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Beech_Brent (May 10, 2017)

I had not yet heard about the Rezilon. However, I looked it up just a bit ago. I work in the golf course maintenance business for my day job. I just have my own patch of hay at home to keep my own animals fed. (Also pretty disappointed in the amount of crabgrass and signalgrass breakthrough with my Prowl application from this year.....However, I did Pastora after my 1st cutting, and my 2nd cutting is shaping up to be beautiful!)

I looked up the active ingredient in Rezilon, which is Indaziflam. This has been labeled for use on golf course turf for several years now under the Bayer product label of *Specticle*. You should be able to look up some information and trials on how it works if you read up on the use of it under that particular label.

I can tell you that many golf courses swear it is a really great product and has been quite a game changer for their herbicide programs. Typically battling goosegrass, crabgrass, and sedges in a golf course setting. It has VERY good residual...Almost too good if you aren't careful. It is so good that it can't be used up to around a full year before trying to overseed cool season grass in a golf course situation. This could be a pretty big tool in the herbicide arsenal for warm season hay operations!


----------

